# EC90SL Aero Tubular wheel ? about durability & truing



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

I am considering buying a set of these wheels but have a question for those that have used these wheels. The nipples are not exposed and as a result would require the tubular tire to be removed in order for it to be trued. So are these wheels bomb proof? How often have your wheels needed to be trued? I am even considering using these wheels for cyclocross. I would seriously like to hear your comments on these wheels. Good or bad.

Thanks.


----------

